# First baby steps



## Michael Morris (Sep 6, 2007)

Some of the stylistic elements of EN2, such as the revised logo, have now been added. Feedback as always is welcome


----------



## hong (Sep 6, 2007)

I think it should be "EN World 4", to synchronise with you-know-what. Or maybe "4N World".


----------



## hong (Sep 6, 2007)

Also, the logo is probably too small for the irregular character placing in "WORLD" to be appreciated. To me, it looks a bit untidy.


----------



## RangerWickett (Sep 6, 2007)

I'm using a computer at the library, viewing the site through IE 6.0.2900.2180 etc, and a lot of the new stuff shows up with a sky blue background. It worked fine in the latest version of Firefox. Indeed, it looked pretty cool when I saw how it is supposed to show up.


----------



## DaveMage (Sep 6, 2007)

Front page is having some weird effects for me.  Running IE 6 and there are these panels of white (like big white squares) that make reading some of the news items difficult.


----------



## Michael Morris (Sep 6, 2007)

Yeah, IE 6 can't handle opaque png files. I need to remove the backgrounds for IE. I'll figure that out how to do a toggle for IE 6 without sacrificing the effect soon.

If at all possible, upgrade to IE 7.  I know that isn't always possible, but when possible upgrade. IE 6 is a piece of crap anyway.


----------



## Simplicity (Sep 6, 2007)

I, too, have IE6 (company prevents me from upgrading yet).  The front page is VERY difficult to read with the white square panels...  But I guess you know the problem exists.


----------



## The_Warlock (Sep 7, 2007)

Looks good in Opera 9.21!


----------



## Steve Jung (Sep 7, 2007)

It looks good, Michael. One minor thing is that the "L" in the logo doesn't appear as defined as the other letters.


----------



## Lanefan (Sep 7, 2007)

Simplicity said:
			
		

> I, too, have IE6 (company prevents me from upgrading yet).  The front page is VERY difficult to read with the white square panels...  But I guess you know the problem exists.



I too am getting the white squares...guess that means I have IE 6...I've no idea; it browses the net and that's good enough for me. 

Lanefan


----------



## DaveMage (Sep 7, 2007)

DaveMage said:
			
		

> Front page is having some weird effects for me.  Running IE 6 and there are these panels of white (like big white squares) that make reading some of the news items difficult.




Just to follow up - no problems at home in IE7 - just problems with IE6.


----------

